# Help with AC Compressor



## express705 (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys, my name is Michael. I have a 1967 GTO. Joined to see some other cars (hopefully some in the South Florida area) and to get some advice with a few issues I am having with my goat. But first, here it is:




























1- To my knowledge, there is a bearing inside the AC compressor. I guess this bearing is bad, seeing that when I run the car, everything spins fine but there is smoke from the compressor and a foul smell (like fire). Here is a picture:










What do you think? How do you remove this so I can replace the bearing?

2- There is a leak somewhere in the power steering pump. Should I just replace it, or take it apart and try to replace the seals? Or leave it how it is (slow leak) and keep adding fluid?

Thanks in advance, and I look forward to being on the forum.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

There is a tool designed to remove the compressor clutch. I have the set but I'm an AC tech. Might be cheaper to take the compressor to a shop and have the clutch removed as opposed to buying the tool for a one time use.


----------



## express705 (May 12, 2010)

HP11 said:


> There is a tool designed to remove the compressor clutch. I have the set but I'm an AC tech. Might be cheaper to take the compressor to a shop and have the clutch removed as opposed to buying the tool for a one time use.



details on this tool? i am a DIY type person anyhow.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The kit I have looks something like this (though the one shown is nicer than mine). There are jigs to fit the various types of clutches out there. I've had mine for years and I believe its Astro Pnuematic brand but the case is long gone and the individual parts are in a drawer in one of my tool boxes. As I recall, they can range anywhere from about $40 to $200 depending on how nice the kit is.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Autozone and advanced have the tool loaner program, you pay for the tool upfront, when you return it you get a full refund. I did an AC clutch using there tools.
Nice car.
As for the PS, I would replace the pump. It may be a line leaking at a fitting. I have never went into a leaking PS pump, just replace them.


----------



## express705 (May 12, 2010)

thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice 67! You should fix the leak in the P/S pump, or replace it with a rebuilt one ....they are fairly common. You don't wan't P/S fluid all over your nice engine bay, especially on the belts (slippage).:cheers Eric


----------



## express705 (May 12, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Very nice 67! You should fix the leak in the P/S pump, or replace it with a rebuilt one ....they are fairly common. You don't wan't P/S fluid all over your nice engine bay, especially on the belts (slippage).:cheers Eric



yeah it can be quite the mess if i don't stay on top of cleaning it up. its not a big deal now... i can't drive the car until that compressor gets fixed.

thanks for the compliments. now buy it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

LUCAS makes a P/S stop leak that works great.
And you could drive the car, just remove the belt from the A/C unit untill the clutch gets replaced.


----------



## express705 (May 12, 2010)

Rukee said:


> LUCAS makes a P/S stop leak that works great.
> And you could drive the car, just remove the belt from the A/C unit untill the clutch gets replaced.


and why i never thought of this before... i don't know. YTM.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice car, express. On the compressor, the clutch is what usually fails, causing slippage and burning. As stated above, you need special tools, and the new clutch clearance is critical when it is re installed. My advice would be to take it to a pro, OR, since you want to learn, and have a car that will likely need a little maintaining over the years, you could invest in a good shop manual and some tools and ed-u-ma-cate yourself and go for it. Either way, you win. Your car is a beaut!!


----------



## express705 (May 12, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> Nice car, express. On the compressor, the clutch is what usually fails, causing slippage and burning. As stated above, you need special tools, and the new clutch clearance is critical when it is re installed. My advice would be to take it to a pro, OR, since you want to learn, and have a car that will likely need a little maintaining over the years, you could invest in a good shop manual and some tools and ed-u-ma-cate yourself and go for it. Either way, you win. Your car is a beaut!!



thanks!!


----------

